# The Matrix Awakens: Gratis für PS5 und Xbox runterladen!



## PCGH-Redaktion (12. Dezember 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Matrix Awakens: Gratis für PS5 und Xbox runterladen!* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

Hier geht es zum Artikel


----------



## Mydgard (12. Dezember 2021)

Mich wundert, das es den DL nicht für den PC gibt, Xbox/PS5 sind doch quasi PCs ...


----------

